# New handle for that project cleaver



## birdsfan (Aug 20, 2020)

Never used a cleaver before, much less sharpened or put a handle on one. Learning as I go....


----------



## Caleb Cox (Aug 20, 2020)

nice looking fitment with the end caps and pin. it looks very beefy in the pics, with a lot of taper. how's it feel?


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you Caleb! It is tapered significantly. Both to sure up the grip during a chopping motion and also to balance the weight of the blade. The size feels good to hold, I will see what the balance feels like while using it. I still have to work on the edge a little before I use it.


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 25, 2020)

_Very_ cool! 

Looks like you'll get a lot of weight shifted backwards as you say for chopping, rather than as a slicer. Which probably suits it quite well I imagine, as I recall it was a bit smaller and thicker than a normal slicer.

I re-handled one of my cheap ones yesterday, not nearly as good as your stuff, but improving.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you Cotedupy! Balance point on the cleaver is about at the second Kanji character. so not as blade forward as it was, but still enough to chop with some extra weight. Generally, I am pretty happy with it.

Your handles look awesome! Did you use some sort of spacer this time?


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice job. I like my cleaver handles shaped like an oversized 240. Your looks very different. As long as you are happy, it’s a great feeling.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks Bensbites! yes that is one of the cool things about getting into handle making. You can customize to find a feel that works best with your style of use and aesthetic sensibilities. It is a very satisfying hobby!


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 26, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Thank you Cotedupy! Balance point on the cleaver is about at the second Kanji character. so not as blade forward as it was, but still enough to chop with some extra weight. Generally, I am pretty happy with it.
> 
> Your handles look awesome! Did you use some sort of spacer this time?



Ah right, good job! The perspective in your pics maybe makes the handle look chunkier and more tapered than it actually is. That's a pretty ideal balance point for a cleaver (imo), best of both worlds. Does sound like it was a bit too blade forward before.

Continuing the theme of using bits of firewood to make handles - the spacer on mine is just a slice cut off the end of a bit of (pine) kindling.


----------

